# Cooking Ham Shank



## beccy313

*could somebody please help me. I love making ham and potato soup. I usually get the ham ribs but the butcher didn't have any so i got a Ham Shank instead, problem being i am not sure how to cook it. 

Do i leave the skin and fat on to boil it or should i cut it all off before hand?

Hope some one can help.

Thanks :? *


----------



## kitchenelf

You would cook it with everything on - the layer of skin and fat will help flavor the meat and keep it moist.  Then when you pull it apart remove that stuff.

Let us know how it turns out and what recipe you used.  I a curious.


----------

